# Reel bearing removal



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Purchased a Penn 850 spinfisher 4 months ago and noticed the other day it was sticking when winding the handle. I removed the spool and side cover and was shocked :shock: :shock: to see the amount of corrosion and salt build up inside. I've been living in a dream :? :? I thought if I washed it down after each use and say, every 6 months had it serviced she'd be right. Well ain't this a wake up call. I suppose the great thing about the spinfisher is its quite simple inside and searching the forum for info on cleaning and maintenance empowered me to do it myself. Luckily the bearings are ok but I'm sure there will come a time when they will need to be replaced. The questions are "how the hell do you remove them" and "should I remove them as part of the cleaning and maintenance". 

Would appreciate some help
Cheers 
Ant


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Which model is it, there is two....

850ss or 850ssg?


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Ausbass
Packaging describes it as an 850SSM.
Hope that helps
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just spent a couple of hours working on one of my reels (Daiwa Airity) disassembling, cleaning and re-packing the bearings, sealed bearings so this required a small pin to remove the C clips to get at the race, thank god for magnifying glasses :?

Just downloaded and looked at the schematics for your reel (http://store.scottsbt.com/850SSM-Schema ... 5C415.aspx) and by the looks of it you should be able to tap the main bearings out from the outside of the case once you have disassembled the reel. The rest look quite simple to get at ;-)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> When removing the sealed bearing 'C' clip be careful it doesn't fly across the room. I have removed them inside a plastic bag so when the clip springs out I know where it is (somewhere in the bloody bag).


Now you tell me :? :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok well heres a reel schematic
http://www.pennreels.com/exp_views/spin ... 850SSM.pdf

Im guessing the bearing you refer to are parts #26 in the attached PDF?

You need to take the sideplate off and take the main gear out as that is what hold the bearings in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, I wish I knew you could take the bearing seals out before I retired my old Penn 6500ss. The front bearing got some sand in it and I didn't want to spend $20 a pop for new bearings so I robbed it for spares to keep another one going.

Do those seals come out easily after you've removed to c-clip?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The little C clip should be the only thing holding the seal in, but depending on how much gunk has made its way into the bearing you may need to dig it out with a pin and maybe give a good soak in a solvent to loosen up the muck inside


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Was just doing another one of my reels and took a few photos of the bearings being dissembled.
Hope it helps

Bearing removed from reel









The pin is showing where the two ends of the "C" clip meet









C clip removed
I used a pair of vernier callipers to hold the bearing while dissembling 









Seal removed. This seal has a raised section to keep it from touching the inside race.









Looking inside at the bearing race









Bearing parts


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input   . Bearing 20 in the diagram is the one I can't seem to remove from the housing fearing I'll damage it. Are there special tools? 
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Bearing 20 to the pinion should just slip off (maybe with a little tap) but there is the possibility that if the pinion is brass/bronze and the bearing is stainless they may have seized, you could try heating the parts with a heat gun or leave it soaking in some CRC/WD40 or similar for a couple of days or place some CRC/WD40 in a can with the bearing and GENTLY heat the oil and bearing (Cation; be very careful heating flammable liquids, do not use an open flame, a electric cook top my be a safer option)
Hope that helps but I take no responsibility if you loose an eye brow :shock: ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, this post is helping out more than one person!

What is the suggested lubricant for bearings like these, I'm guessing that the viscosity of oil might affect how freely the bearings will spin. I've never used reel lube but is that what you'd use?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just had a club talk from a local servicing host that handles most Tackleworld Canberra servicing (Similar to what is written below):

_Lightly grease the main shaft and replace the spool and drag knob. Leave drag knob loose to keep pressure off the drag washers while it is not in use. Using high grade reel or sewing machine oil, lightly oil the handle knobs, line rollers, bail arm springs, folding handle and then wipe off the excess.

Periodically open the side plate and lightly grease the gears and bearings. Once every twelve months or so, depending upon use, or if you accidentally submerge your reel in water, you should give your reel a full service. Completely dismantle all parts and soak them in a container of mineral turps. Rinse in fresh water and allow them to dry in the sun. Check all bearings and gears for damage. If they are damaged in any way, replace them. Reassemble and lightly grease all moving parts. Do not use too much grease - a thin covering is all that is needed. Most fishing reels consist of many parts and it is easy to reassemble them wrongly. If you're not completely confident in servicing your reel yourself, I recommend you drop it into your local tackle store for a full service by an experienced reel technician.

If you won't be using your reels or will be storing them for a long period of time, reel covers and reel bags are a must. They are all specially designed to protect your reels. Most damage and corrosion occurs when gear has been stored for a length of time without being properly cleaned._

From what I can gather, clean with Acetone, lube moving parts with Singer, grease with Daiwa blue (Or new tournamnet Grease 3)
http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... rGreaseIII


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

guys,for all your tackle maintenance issue please visit the guru website............just google alan tani.hes the man for all your tackle questions.theres a lot of tutorials on bearings,oil,grease and so on......


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help I'm a wiser man ;-) ;-) 
Cheers
Ant


----------

